#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  acount verwijderen

## VERVALLEN

Beset vrienden,


hoe kan ik mijn acount verwijderen alsook alle geplaatste berichten?


Vriendelijke dank,


Bram

----------


## moderator

Hallo Lj-Martin, 

Het vriendelijke verzoek om even een mailtje te sturen naar: forum-moderator@licht-geluid.nl

In afwachting van je mailtje,

----------

